# Work Experience



## Chris21 (Nov 25, 2009)

Piz said:


> So I had my interview with Local 41 yesterday and it lasted all of 5 minutes. They asked no questions of me except what work experience I had. I have only construction experience in all phases except documented electrical work. It seems I won't get into the apprenticeship program....what now?



Why do you think you did get in? Because you have no past electrical work experience? You learn while you're an apprentice. 

So don't stress yourself thinking you didn't get it because of that.


----------



## Piz (Mar 27, 2010)

That's what I thought the point of the program was. They suggested working for a non-union contractor and gaining experience. This would up my point value and I suppose put me in a more desirable spot on the list.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Did you really think they have enough spaces for every guy that comes along and decides he wants to do electrical work...?


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

Piz said:


> That's what I thought the point of the program was. They suggested working for a non-union contractor and gaining experience. This would up my point value and I suppose put me in a more desirable spot on the list.


In the local here, it works. I know one or two that used that route and got in next class cycle or two.


----------



## MacroManage (Apr 29, 2010)

They don't care about you until you become competition, then they'll scoop you right up.


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

Macromanage, I do not think in the cases I am referring to,or in the case of the OP that is the issue. 

These people are being encouraged to work non union by the apprenticeship. My feeling is that if someone takes the time to start work in the industry it shows more commitment and ensures they have an idea what the average work day of an apprentice is like.

When there are more applicants than spots available, this is a way to try and get a candidate that has a better chance of finishing the program.


----------

